# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Tết thiếu nhi: địa điểm vui chơi cho bé và gia đình ngày 1/6

## hangnt

Rất nhiều các chương trình hoạt động vui chơi giải trí được tổ chức nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu của các bậc phụ huynh và các em thiếu nhi trong dịp quốc tế thiếu nhi. Dưới đây là một vài gợi ý địa điểm đi chơi 1/6 này

Lưu ý: dù vui chơi ở đâu, xa hay gần, Bạn nên mang theo bánh dinh dưỡng, bánh quy, bim bim, váng sữa, phô mai, sữa chua…để bé ăn bổ sung.

*I/ Tại Hà Nội*

* Những tụ điểm nội thành: Rạp phim - Lịch chiếu của các bộ phim thiếu nhi trong dịp 1/6 không phong phú lắm. Bạn có thể cập nhật lịch phim tại các rạp chiếu phim để lựa chọn bộ phim vừa ý cho bé yêu của mình

*1. Ngôi Nhà Của Bé 2012 – chương trình ca múa nhạc*

Địa điểm: Rạp Tuổi trẻ – 11 Ngô Thì Nhậm, Hà Nội


Chương trình ca múa nhạc tạp kĩ ”Ngôi nhà của bé 2012“ do đạo diễn, NSND Lê Hùng dàn dựng với sự tham gia của những gương mặt nghệ sỹ quen thuộc cùng các bài hát vui nhộn do NSƯT Hồng Kỳ, Hoài Phương, Hải Yến, Lưu Thiên Hương, Ánh Tuyết, Tường Văn, Tuấn Nghĩa… trong hình hài những con vật ngộ nghĩnh, đáng yêu với những tình huống thật hài hước, hấp dẫn sẽ mang lại những giây phút thưởng thức đầy thú vị cho các em.

Chương trình ca nhạc tạp kỹ được dàn dựng khá hấp dẫn với hơn 10 ca khúc : “Chuyện hổ xám”, “Bác tiều phu”, “Đàn bò”, “Cây thông”, “Thỏ trắng”, “Trái đất xanh”, “Rôbốt trái cây”, “Giờ trái đất”, “Đỏ xanh vàng”, hoạt cảnh “Hổ xám sập bẫy”… tạo nên một chương trình nghệ thuật tươi vui với cảnh trí sân khấu và trang phục đầy màu sắc, lối diễn dí dỏm sẽ mang lại những giây phút thưởng thức có tính giáo dục cho các em, những bài học bổ ích về cuộc sống và môi trường.

Lịch diễn: Từ ngày 18/5 – 2/6/2012
Giá vé : 150.000 đ – 120.000 đ – 100.000 đ – 80.000đ
Liên hệ mua vé: 04.8586 9333 – 01242 066 166 – 091 464 1125

*2. Rạp Đại Nam – vở diễn “quả táo thần”*

Địa Điểm: rạp Đại Nam 89 phố Huế - Hà Nội.


Với nhiều tình tiết hấp dẫn, dí dỏm, sân khấu lung linh, nhiều bài hát quen thuộc cùng diễn xuất của các danh hài Minh Vượng, Quốc Anh và các nghệ sỹ trẻ, khán giả nhí sẽ được đắm mình vào một không gian huyền ảo, đượm màu cổ tích nhưng vẫn rất gần gũi với đời sống hiện tại của các em.

Đây là một vở diễn dành cho thiếu nhi nên chất chèo hầu như không còn nhiều, thay vào đó là sự giao lưu vui vẻ cùng những câu đố, những câu chuyện về sự thật thà, hiếu thảo có tác dụng giáo dục các em thiếu nhi, cười nhưng mang tính giáo dục.
Thời gian biểu diễn: Từ 25/5 đến 1/6 - Mỗi ngày 5 xuất diễn (buổi sáng 2 xuất, chiều 2 xuất, tối 1 xuất).

*3. Huyền thoại bong bóng Fanyang & Deni Yang với laser độc đáo*

Địa điểm: Cung Văn Hóa Hữu Nghị Việt Xô


Một không gian kỳ thú, một thế giới thần tiên trong miền mơ ước của con trẻ được tái hiện trên sân khấu trình diễn của nghệ sĩ Fan Yang. Cuộc trình diễn bong bóng tuyệt diệu trong ánh sáng ngoạn mục, hệ thống âm thanh vòng, tia laser và các hiệu ứng khác… hứa hẹn tạo những bất ngờ với bé và gia đình.

Trong thế giới của bong bóng, những sắc màu óng ánh mê hoặc, khi chạm tay vào bong bóng cảm giác thật khó diễn tả. Khán giả như chìm ngập trong bong bóng, chứng kiến sự biến đổi không ngừng của hình thù dưới sự tưởng tượng và điều khiển tài tình của người nghệ sĩ. Một thế giới như trong cổ tích bỗng tái hiện giữa cuộc sống hiện đại… 

Thời gian: Từ ngày 27/5 - 2/6

*4. Nhà Hát lớn - “Nụ cười thiên thần”*

Địa điểm: Nhà hát Lớn Hà Nội 

Các nghệ sỹ Đoàn kịch 2 Nhà hát Tuổi trẻ sau một thời gian tập luyện dàn dựng với các danh hài nổi tiếng Đức Hải – Ngọc Bích, quái kiệt Lâm Đình Tới, tốp ca CLB Họa My… cùng các diễn viên ảo thuận, xiếc thú đầy tài năng… đã chính thức đưa lên sàn diễn chương trình hài kịch tạp kĩ hấp dẫn vui nhộn mang tên “Nụ cười thiên thần”. Chương trình có tiểu phẩm hài “IZZI là EASY” do đạo diễn Sĩ Tiến dàn dựng cho các nghệ sỹ Đoàn kịch II Nhà hát Tuổi trẻ thể hiện với rất nhiều tình huống thật vui nhộn, hài hước, hấp dẫn sẽ mang lại những giây phút thưởng thức đầy thú vị cho các em.”…

Lối diễn dí dỏm nhiều chi tiết hài hước sẽ mang lại những giây phút thưởng thức có tính giáo dục cho các em qua câu chuyện kể  về gia đình mụ phù thủy nọ với những thói độc ác trong việc giáo dục con cái, luôn muốn biến con cái mình thành những đứa trẻ khôn ngoan, quái dị hơn người… Nhưng cuối cùng nhờ sự thông minh va dũng cảm của chú bé IZZI và bạn bè trong khi rừng đã mang lại bài học cho các em nhỉ về sự chăm chỉ lao động, sống hòa đồng, yêu thương đồng loại, sự chân thành… đã cảm hóa và chiến thắng cái ác... cũng như mang tới cho các em nhỏ những bài học về đức tính nhường nhịn, ý thức chấp hành luật lệ giao thông… trong cuộc sống. 

Thời gian: từ 28/5 đến 1 /6.

*5. Công viên Mặt trời - Công viên nước Hồ Tây*

Địa chỉ: 614 đường Lạc Long Quân, Hà Nội

Nằm trong Công viên nước Hồ Tây, Công viên Mặt trời mới là mô hình vui chơi giải trí dành cho trẻ.

Tại đây có một quần thể các trò chơi hiện đại, cảm giác mạnh, ấn tượng và mạo hiểm. Các thiết bị trò chơi được nhập từ các nước Nhật Bản, Anh và Trung Quốc…

Bé sẽ mải mê với các trò chơi như: Mê cung bảy màu, rồng  thép Thăng Long, ô tô tự lái, đu quay, phòng chiếu phim ảo… tạo sức hút mạnh với phần đông các khách hàng nhí.

*6. Rạp xiếc Khổng Lồ*

Địa chỉ: Sân vận động Mỹ Đình


Ngày diễn: 26/05/2012

* Điểm vui chơi dã ngoại:

Một gợi ý mà bố mẹ không nên bỏ qua là những khu du lịch sinh thái với không gian thoáng rộng, xanh mát và yên bình, giúp rũ bỏ những xô bồ của guồng sống gấp gáp mà vẫn giúp bé thoải mái vui đùa...

*Trang trại Đồng quê Ba Vì - Tour Tập làm "bác nông dân nhí"*

Bao gồm các hoạt động: khám phá cuộc sống dê cừu thỏ, đà điểu, cho lợn, gà ăn bằng các loại rau trong vườn. Thăm nông trại ong mật giúp trẻ hiểu biết nhiều hơn về loài ong và các loài vật khác thông qua các hoạt động khám phá, quan sát cuộc sống của ong mật.


Bé của bạn sẽ được tham gia vào các hoạt động nông nghiệp tại Nhà tre vách đất như một nông dân thực thụ: tát nước bằng gàu sòng, cấy lúa, giã gạo, úp nơm bắt cá, nướng cá bằng rơm và thưởng thức cá nướng cuốn rau thảo dược. Thăm vườn rau sạch và thu hoạch rau.

Các bé được thăm trang trại bò sữa, xem quy trình vắt sữa và nghe “Câu chuyện bò sữa”.

Lưu ý: Trang trại Đồng quê do đặc thù là tổ chức du lịch nông nghiệp với các hoạt động tại các địa điểm khác nhau nên bạn nên liên hệ trước để đạt chỗ. ĐT liên hệ: 0986 162 345 - 01258350723 - 0989633538


**** Nếu ngại đưa bé đến những nơi đông đúc, bạn có thể chọn những khu du lịch quanh Hà Nội như: Văn Minh Resort, Tre Nguồn Resort, Tản Đà Resort ... đều là những khu du lịch sinh thái có không gian rộng và những trò chơi giải trí cho bé.

2. Tre Nguồn Resort*

Tọa lạc trên diện tích hơn 2,5 héc ta bên dòng sông Đà thơ mộng, khu du lịch Tre Nguồn Resort, được bao quanh bởi những vườn cây ăn quả và nương ngô của người dân sở tại, cách không xa là những rừng cọ, đồi chè xanh ngát, đã khiến cho không gian của khu nghỉ dưỡng thực sự trong lành. Điểm nổi bật của khu du lịch là lối kiến trúc truyền thống Á Đông, trong đó sử dụng phổ biến cây tre để làm nội thất.

*3. Tản Đà Resort*

Nằm trong quần thể du lịch sinh thái địa phận tỉnh Hà Tây, Tản Đà Resort cách Hà Nội 60 km, mất khoảng 1 tiếng đồng hồ đi xe. Tản Đà Spa Resort được thiết kế theo lối một không gian mở yên bình và hiền hoà, rất thích hợp cho nghỉ dưỡng dịp cuối tuần.

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể tham khảo thêm địa chỉ vui chơi ở đây: "Những khu resort gần Hà Nội cho ngày nghỉ cuối tuần"

(Để đặt phòng tại Những khu resort gần Hà Nội với giá ưu đãi, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0904 898 775 hoặc 043 564 1287)

----------


## hangnt

*II/ Tại Hồ Chí Minh*

** Địa điểm giải trí nội thành:* 

Tụ điểm truyền thống: Thảo Cầm Viên, Đầm Sen, Suối Tiên…sẽ diễn ra nhiều chương trình ca nhạc thiếu nhi, biểu diễn kèn đồng, một số trò chơi kèm quà tặng hấp dẫn như: thám hiểm rừng xanh, vượt thác, xiếc- ảo thuật, rối nước…

Sân chơi cho trẻ: Nổi bật có Funny Land, Kidsyard, Bé và Bạn…

*1. Funny Land (Thương xá Tax, Coop mart Rạch Miễu…):*

Địa Điểm: Số 135 đường Nguyễn Huệ, quận 1, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh


Ưu điểm ở khu vui chơi này là bé dưới 1 tuổi được kèm 1 phụ huynh miễn phí. Funny Land có rất nhiều trò chơi dành cho bé như vẽ tranh tô tượng, trò chơi xếp hình Lego, với màu sắc dễ thương và thân thiện, giúp bé rèn luyện khả năng phản ứng nhanh, tính kiên nhẫn và trí thông minh. Tại đây, bố mẹ có thể yên tâm vui chơi cùng bé hoặc gửi bé với dịch vụ giữ trẻ theo giờ hiện có ở trung tâm để lang thang mua sắm và thưởng thức những món ăn Á, Âu hấp dẫn. Giá vé tham khảo:

Từ thứ 2 – thứ 5: 20.000 VNĐ/bé
Thứ 6-7-CN và lễ:  40.000đ/ bé (không tính thời gian), 10.000đ/ người lớn (bố hoặc mẹ chơi chung với bé).

*2. Kidsyard*

Là hệ thống sân chơi hấp dẫn dành cho trẻ ở Sài Gòn SuperBowl. Thiên Sơn Plaza, Metrobooks…Tại đây bố mẹ tận hưởng không gian mua sắm, giải trí hiện đại, vui tươi, còn bé thoải mái chơi đùa trong khu trò chơi liên hoàn với nhiều đồ chơi.



Diện tích 400m2 với các dịch vụ như khu vui chơi vận động liên hoàn, lắp ráp lego, đọc sách, vẽ tranh, tô tượng, hoá trang, phòng chụp ảnh… Quầy phục vụ thức ăn/uống dinh dưỡng. Phòng tổ chức tiệc, sinh nhật. Đặc biệt, Kidsyard có khu vui chơi dành riêng cho các bé từ 1 – 3 tuổi với các trò chơi vận động phù hợp và bé không phải sợ các anh chị lớn xô đẩy. Các bé có thể chơi vận động liên hợp như nhà banh, cầu tuột, leo dốc… và sáng tạo lắp ráp với lego. Nếu bố mẹ có nhu cầu đi mua sắm thì liên hệ với dịch vụ trông giữ trẻ tại các trung tâm mua sắm này để được hỗ trợ.

Địa chỉ:

Cơ sở 1: KIDSYARD Saigon SuperBowl, lầu 1A – 43Trường Sơn – P.4 – Q.TB – TP.HCM.
Cơ sở 2: KIDSYARD Thiên Sơn Plaza, tầng 4 – 800 đại lộ Nguyễn Văn Linh – Q.7 – TP.HCM.
Cơ sở 3: KIDSYARD Metrobooks (Nhà sách MetroBooks – 129 Âu Cơ – P14 – Q TB)
Giá vé: Miễn phí bé chưa biết đi; 50.000VNĐ/bé (kèm một phụ huynh); Phụ thu 10.000 VNĐ nếu thêm một người lớn nữa.

*3. Bé và Bạn:*

Là một điểm vui chơi mới mẻ, thoáng rộng với Hơn 60 trò chơi mới lạ và đa dạng dành cho trẻ từ  01 đến 12 tuổi. Được trang bị đầy đủ hệ thống camera, internet-wifi, máy lạnh giúp các em vui chơi thoải mái và an toàn với nhiều trò chơi hấp dẫn, kích thích sáng tạo và trí thông minh cho trẻ

Giá vé:  

Từ thứ 2- thứ 5: 25.000 – 35. 000 VNĐ/ giờ (được chơi tất cả các trò chơi trừ dịch vụ chụp hình kỹ thuật số Hàn Quốc)

Thứ 6 – 7- CN và lễ: 30.000 – 45.000 VNĐ/giờ (được chơi tất cả các trò chơi trừ dịch vụ chụp hình kỹ thuật số Hàn Quốc)


** Dã ngoại, picnic ở các khu du lịch sinh thái ngoại thành:

1. Lạc cảnh Đại Nam Văn Hiến:*

Tuy mới mẻ nhưng Đại Nam đã vang danh là lạc cảnh có quy mô và hấp dẫn nhất khu vực Đông Nam Á với nhiều kiến trúc lịch sử, văn hóa, giải trí. Tại đây bố mẹ có thể tham quan, thử những trò chơi cảm giác mạnh, tìm hiểu lịch sử, khám phá vườn thú đặc sắc… Dĩ nhiên các thiên thần nhỏ cũng sẽ được trải nghiệm Thiên đường tuổi thơ với đa dạng các trò chơi thú vị, mới lạ: Đu quay 2 tầng, khủng long lướt gió, thám hiểm bầu trời…

Giá vé vào cổng: – Người lớn: 50.000 VNĐ / Trẻ em: 25.000 VNĐ (trên 1.4m). Miễn phí trẻ em dưới 1m.

*2. Làng Du Lịch Bình Quới 1 & 2:*

Được biết đến như một khu thư giãn và ăn uống theo phong cách Nam Bộ dân dã, mộc mạc. Một không gian xanh tươi, tĩnh lặng, thoáng đãng của những thảm cỏ non mềm mượt, các loại hoa thơm, cỏ lạ khoe sắc, những hàng dừa nước nghiêng mình soi bóng bên sông, Bình Quới hứa hẹn là điểm picnic đầy lý thú trong ngày nghỉ lễ của cả gia đình.Tại đây cả gia đình có thể tham gia câu cá, chèo thuyền trên kênh, đi xe ngựa, xe điện, trò chơi dân gian, đi thuyền du ngoạn trên sông.


Để dễ dàng nghỉ ngơi riêng biệt, tại đây còn có mô hình Nhà nghỉ gia đình hiện đại, tiện nghi với mức giá tương đối tốt: 300.000 – 350.000 đ/ngày hoặc nhà nghỉ Bungalows cho cả gia đình với mức giá 290.000VNĐ – 650. 000 VNĐ. Nếu các bé không tham gia các hoạt động ngoài trời với bố mẹ thì có thể thỏa sức đùa vui trong khu vui chơi dành riêng cho trẻ.

Trực thuộc Bình Quới, ốc đảo xanh Văn Thánh ngoài không gian thơ mộng, hữu tình thì vẫn ưu ái một căn nhà xinh đẹp được làm địa điểm vui chơi cho bé. Ở đây có nhiều loại đồ chơi an toàn, kích thích tư duy trẻ

*3. Khu Du Lịch Sinh Thái Bò Cạp Vàng:*

Là một địa chỉ thú vị cách TP.HCM khoảng 45 phút đi xe hơi hoặc xe bus. Ở đây, gia đình tha hồ câu cá, tắm sông, chèo xuồng, trượt ván nước, tản bộ trong vườn cây ăn trái, thưởng thức những món ăn đặc sản ngon lạ đậm đà chất đồng quê…Bố mẹ và các bé lớn sẽ có thể tham gia bơi thuyền du ngoạn, bé nhỏ cũng có được một không gian yên bình, êm đềm và thoải mái cùng cả gia đình. Có thể nhờ nhà bếp nấu giùm cháo, bột cho bé.


Ngoài ra còn có một số Khu Du Lịch sinh thái chất lượng tốt như: Quê Hương Mới, Sư Tử Vàng, Bằng Lăng Tím, Vườn Xoài, Giang Điền…

*4. Vườn cò quận 9:*

Địa chỉ:số 332 Gò Công, phường Thạnh Mỹ lợi, quận 9, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.

Không sở hữu những trò chơi giải trí vui nhộn, hiện đại hoặc nhiều cảm giác mạnh như Suối Tiên hay Sài Gòn Water Park…. song Vườn Cò mang đến cho gia đình nhỏ của bạn những cảm giác không kém phần thi vị. Hãy chọn một căn lều nhỏ, gọi những món ăn đặc sản đồng ruộng để thưởng thức và chờ cò về.

Mỗi lều (chòi) đều mắc nhiều võng nên hẳn nhiên bé sẽ có được một “giấc mơ trưa” hiền hòa, an nhiên, thư thái giữa bao la trong lành của đồng nội, sông nước mênh mông, của những cánh cò chở bình yên trở về.

Lưu ý, nên mang theo một ít đồ chơi mà bé yêu thích, kem chống nắng, áo ấm và thức ăn sẵn cho bé. Có thể nhờ nhà bếp nấu bột, cháo cho bé đang ăn dặm.

Giá vé tham khảo: Không thu vé vào cửa, bố mẹ chỉ phải thuê đò với giá 60.000 VNĐ/giờ (đi được 10 người). Thức ăn 35.000-150.000 VNĐ /món như lẩu cá kèo, cá lóc nướng trui, các loại gỏi cá, tôm…

Vị trí: Ấp Gò Công, Phường Long Thạnh Mỹ, Quận 9,Tp. Hồ Chí Minh. Từ ngã tư Thủ Đức đi về phía Tăng Nhơn Phú, rẽ phải theo đường Nguyễn Văn Tăng đến ngã ba Gò Công, tiếp tục rẽ phải, băng qua cầu, cặp theo con đường đất nhỏ khoảng 800m sẽ đến vườn cò.

Chúc bạn chọn được địa điểm vui chơi thú vị và bổ ích cho bé và cả gia đình trong những ngày nghỉ nhé.

----------


## loplipop

Hấp dẫn ha
Thích nhất vẫn là Ba vì tha hồ chạy nhảy  :cuoi1:

----------


## Alyaj

Trẻ con bây giờ thích thật  :cuoi1:

----------


## danghuongque

Đến cho Văn Minh Resort miễn phí khu vui chơi dành cho các bé nhé mọi người, các bé tha hồ vui chơi thỏa thích^^

----------


## quachtinhbs

1/6 này Vinpearl Land giảm giá 50% dành cho các bé đấy. Mọi người có cháu nhỏ thì dẫn các bé đi chơi nhé!

----------


## danghuongque

Vào ngày quốc tế thiếu nhi, các bé đến chơi  tại Văn Minh Resort sẽ được một phần quà đáng yêu và ngộ nghĩnh nếu dành chiến thắng một trong các cuộc thi như tô màu, nặn đất sét đẹp, tô tượng, vẽ hình, ném bóng, thi kể chuyện, ca hát trên karaoke hoặc các tài năng khác của các bé như một game show nhỏ vè Vietnam Kid's talent...
Hy vọng các bé thân yêu cùng gia đình sẽ có một kỳ nghỉ ý nghĩa và ấm áp bên nhau tại Khu nghỉ dưỡng Văn Minh

Thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Phòng Sale & Marketing: Đặng Thị Hương Quế    
SĐT  : 0904146855                                                            
Email: huongquedt@gmail.com
Yahoo: alovera_2491989     
Skype : danghuongque
Website: www.vanminhresort.com.vn.
Khu nghỉ dưỡng Văn Minh – Ngọc Giả, Ngọc Hòa, Chương Mỹ, Hà Nội.

----------


## quynhmy84

Ngày 1/6 đến rồi, hẳn các bạn đang rất quan tâm tìm kiếm địa điểm vui   chơi cho các bé. Khu vui chơi giải trí Thỏ Trắng tại Công Viên Văn Hóa   Lê Thị Riêng số 875 Cách Mạng Tháng 8, phường 15, Quận 10 với  tổng    diện tích khu đất gần  10.000  m2. 

Thiên đường Giải trí Thỏ Trắng là khu phức  hợp hoàn hảo được   thiết    kế với sự phối hợp hài hòa giữa thiên nhiên thoáng đãng và khu  vui chơi   giải trí cùng với chuỗi cửa hàng, cafe được thiết kế tinh tế.  Nơi đây   sẽ là điểm nhấn mới  trong trung tâm thành phố Hồ Chí Minh,  không  những  thỏa mãn những mong muốn giải trí của người dân địa phương  mà  còn đáp  ứng được nhu cầu vui chơi, rèn luyện thể chất cho trẻ em theo   một phong  cách hoàn toàn mới.

Đến với Thiên Đường Giải Trí Thỏ Trắng, bạn sẽ được tận hưởng  những   dịch vụ tốt nhất, được vui chơi với cảm giác thoải mái, an toàn  hơn hết   với đội ngũ nhân viên an ninh chuyên nghiệp, cùng với hệ thống  quản  lý  bằng thẻ hệ thống thẻ thông minh.


Nhân ngày 1/6, Thiên đường Giải trí Thỏ Trắng có chương trình Khai mạc hè rất hấp dẫn đang chào đón bạn và bé. Đặc biệt từ 16h Thỏ Trắng có tổ chức các chương trình game show với nhiều quà tặng hấp dẫn sẽ đem đến cho bé nhiều niềm vui bất ngờ.



Để biết thêm chi tiết bạn vui lòng xem ở website: www.giaitrithotrang.vn hoặc liên hệ phòng vé của Giải Trí Thỏ Trắng để nhận tờ rơi miễn phí trò chơi cảm giác mạnh vào sáng 1/6 các bạn nhé! ^_^

----------


## caodauga

Share cả thêm 1 địa điểm vui chơi cho các bé tại Hà Nôi, chương trình không thu vé vào cửa  :Big Grin: 
Nguồn trích dẫn: Clik xem ở đây nha các bạn! Bé thỏa sức vui chơi trong ngày hội “Thế giới Xanh của em”

*Bé thỏa sức vui chơi trong ngày hội “Thế giới Xanh của em”*

*Từ 8h-14h thứ Bảy, ngày 2/6/2012 tại Phố Trúc*

Một chương trình vui chơi hấp dẫn và vô cùng thú vị dành tặng riêng cho các bé thiếu nhi nhân dịp 1/6 năm nay sẽ diễn ra tại *Phố Trúc*. Còn chần chờ gì nữa, bố mẹ hãy đăng ký ngay cho các con để cả gia đình cùng hòa mình với những điệu nhạc ngày hè sôi động và lưu lại khoảnh khắc dễ thương của các thiên thần nhí.

Như thông lệ hàng năm, các dịp Trung thu, 1/6 tại Ecopark luôn có những hoạt động sôi nổi dành cho các bé. Ngày hè năm nay sẽ là một chương trình độc đáo hứa hẹn một mùa hè sôi động mà các bé sẽ là nhân vật chính, được tham gia vào tất cả các trò chơi và nhận nhiều quà tặng bất ngờ. Ngay khi bước chân vào khu Phố Trúc, các em sẽ được chú rối bông đón chào bằng những chùm bóng bay ngộ nghĩnh nhiều màu sắc. Chắc hẳn các cô bé, cậu bé sẽ rất hào hứng khi được chụp hình với những nhân vật hoạt hình quen thuộc như chuột Mickey, vịt Donan, Tom & Jerry…

Điểm nhấn của ngày hội sẽ là chương trình văn nghệ đặc biệt với các tiết mục lí lắc vui nhộn như nhảy chicken dance, múa Ấn độ, thể dục nhịp điệu… Ngoài ra còn có các mục múa hát tập thể, kịch “Bạch tuộc xấu xí”, các màn trình diễn thời trang, trống hội Thăng Long. Một sân khấu ngoài trời được trang hoàng rực rỡ, công phu chắc hẳn sẽ thu hút mọi ánh nhìn háo hức của các bé, và nếu em nhỏ nào yêu thích ca hát có thể đăng ký ngay để được lên sân khấu biểu diễn cho bố mẹ và tất cả các bạn cùng xem.

Bên cạnh đó các bé còn được thỏa sức vui đùa trong những trò chơi dân gian, trò chơi vận động tương tác như rồng rắn lên mây, bắt cua bỏ giỏ, ô ăn quan, bịt mắt đánh trống, ném bóng qua vòng, kép bong bóng. Cuốn hút vào các trò chơi vui nhộn với những người bạn mới sẽ nhanh chóng tạo cho bé sự hòa đồng, dạn dĩ. Người chiến thắng sẽ được nhận phần thưởng nho nhỏ mà cũng rất hấp dẫn đó nha!

Đặc biệt, trong khuôn khổ ngày hội còn có chương trình dành cho các ông bố bà mẹ, đó là buổi tọa đàm với chủ đề “Làm bạn với con” với chuyên gia tâm lý giáo dục, chủ đề “Dạy con học tiếng Anh” với chuyên gia nước ngoài. Hy vọng các bậc phụ huynh sẽ trang bị thêm được một số kiến thức bổ ích thông qua các trao đổi kinh nghiệm cởi mở, thân thiện này.

Trong không khí trong lành, thoáng đãng, dưới những tán lá râm mát và bãi cỏ mươt mà, một màu xanh cỏ cây hoa lá tràn ngập Phố Trúc, chắc chắn các thiên thần nhỏ sẽ có một ngày vui chơi hết mình, khó quên, còn các bậc phụ huynh không còn phải băn khoăn lo lắng vì sự ồn ào, chen chúc thường thấy tại các điểm vui chơi trong các ngày lễ tết. Hòa mình trong ngày hội của bé, nhìn những gương mặt sáng long lanh và tiếng cười rộn rã, các bậc làm cha mẹ cũng dường như trẻ lại, quay về tuổi thơ của chính mình!

----------


## khoaimoc

qua mất rồi còn đâu hic đợi năm sau vậy

----------

